# HARI Clinic Ireland. Anyone going through IVF / FET there now?



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

To all those attending the Hari unit in Dublin if any of you want to chat over the coming weeks on here. If any of you are going through FET or IVf jump on here for a chat!


----------

